# running issue hs724



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

so i said the **** with it tonight, got my guide cable and while at it i decided to clean the carb and tank...no issues at all. there was quite a bit of crap in the tank and the fuel valve bowl and the carb bowl..so cleaned and clean the jets and all passageways and everything is nice. i now have the issues in the below videos....video one is after running for 2-3 mins...enough to idle easy without choke....the second vid is after runnning for 10 mins...completely warmed up. it surges a bit and then settles down...also the idle seems much higher now..maybe thats how its suppose to idle now that everything is cleaned out? seems to rev a little better as well when the surging stops...not snow down now so i cant see how she'd be after a bit of run time. open to opinions and tips.pic of the gas tank attached you can see all the crud in the corner...this is only whats left after draining..was nuch worse.

vid 1







vid 2


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, unlike other carbs, there is but one spot to connect the linkage to, so that rules that out. 

That leaves the screws (high and low) to adjust, and you will need a tach to do that with a fair amount of precision. 

The surge that you have described, and shown, seems to be on a cold transmission, belt and tracks. It may be a situation that would resolve itself when warmed up. 

Have you owned this, since new?

And you have the first video set to private.


----------



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

no i bought it a couple weeks ago..previous owner said he bought it new 4 years ago..i have no history other than its plug is good and the oil is fresh. the tank being full of crap was the reason for this.im not worryed about it...just didnt do it before...ill dig it into some snow tomorrow and see how it does....video is fixed now as well...didnt realize i did that....seems like as it warms up its fine.


----------



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

after much searching and reading i may have put on the the springs in the wrong place on the governor arm ...will find out tomorrow


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

There is a "screen" in the bottom of the fuel tank. #2










If there's as much as you say, it could be the source of the surge. The part is $4.35+shipping US. 

You may be able to source this local, if you have a Honda dealer around. If it is this, then It's an easy fix.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

critchy88 said:


> after much searching and reading i may have put on the the springs in the wrong place on the governor arm ...will find out tomorrow



That could be it too.


----------



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

i cleaned that screen as well...fuel system is nice and tidy now....i didnt take notice to which hole the spring came out of and just put it back randomly....this quote gives me hope lol

"I moved the governor spring from the "H" hole (closest to the governor fulcrum) to the "L" hole (next closest) and the engine now seems to respond to loading and unloading as it did before."


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That too, would be a simple enough fix. Best of luck.


----------



## Snowcone (Jul 17, 2013)

My new honda 928 sounds and idles just like your video when it first starts up. And also after I run it into a huge pile of snow after it has thrown the snow and comes out of power mode. Then it smooths out again. So either we both have problems or we both don't. And I don't think we do and that this is the way a honda engine sounds and works. Which is ok by me because they are very smooth as compared to the tecumseh I had on my last snowblower.


----------



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

im gonna try it...for the sake of 10 mins work...and if its no good, ill put it back to how it is now and just give'r


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like it is still running a bit lean to me. Does it smooth out if you turn the choke on slightly? My Predator was like that from brand new. I took it apart and found a little piece of metal in the idle jet. That fixed it slightly, but it still surged. I took a torch tip cleaning file and reamed out the high speed jet and it runs great now.

If you decide to ream it out be careful. It doesn't take much to fix it. And once you go too far it is hard to make the hole smaller again. 

Gustoguy had to do the same thing with his Predator and he used some kind of floss and polishing compound.


----------



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

Sure dosent smell like its lean lol


----------



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

So on h she revs real high and surges real fast...round 3


----------



## critchy88 (Jan 4, 2014)

Put it on 1..had to put a new bend in the spring but shes runnin like a top now...better than ever.also adjusted the auger pully idler wheel.belts need replaceing soon id say. Tried her out...Old snow and it was raining all morning. .but still threw it about 15 feet. So I am happy with everything.


----------

